# CAL-HAWK 14" BAND SAW



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

i AM SHOPPING FOR A 14" BAND SAW… I'M ON A TIGHT BUDGET, SO I AM LOOKING ON CRAIG'S LIST…

FOUND THIS… http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/tls/2136316095.html

ANY COMMENTS/WARNINGS, ETC.? IT SEEMS TO HAVE BEEN POSTED FOR A WHILE

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I never heard of the brand myself, but the saw looks a lot like the 14" saw that is sold by Harbor Freight. The HF saw gets pretty good reviews. It is often on sale for less than $300.

What is the HP of the saw?


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Like crank said, it does look a lot like the HF saw and as he mentioned, it does have many good reviews. If this is the same saw with different badging, it would at least be worth a look.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have the HF bandsaw that is mentioned above. There are a couple of minor differences, most notably the upper guide post on the Cal Hawk is octagonal, and the HF is round. Not a huge deal except you will need to do more research if you want to add a riser block to it…

Expect that you will need blades immediately as that saw seems pretty old, and even if new, the OEM blades typically stink….

Assuming this is the 1HP 4 speed saw, then that is a fantastic price. Even the single speeds that is a pretty good price…

I am a bit concerned about the missing cover plates, and throat plate, but those can be fabbed up pretty easily…

If it all works well, and the bearings are in decent shape, it would be a good way to get a decent band saw in your shop cheap….


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

This saw sold b4 I could get to it. But thank are still due… Man, I love this site!!! It hasn't even been 2 weeks for me & I see nothing but positives… Thanks again


----------

